# Toro Snow Commander ???



## jkp (Dec 15, 2019)

I am toying with the idea of purchasing a Toro Snow Commander - 7 HP R-Tek motor . For reference, I have owned a Toro Powermax 726TE ,2 stage , with the same motor, since late 2003 . I have always been impressed with the power of the R-Tek . Last summer I bought an old CCR2450 , single stage, with the less powerful version of this motor. I very much like the single stage ( my first ), and the lower power ( lower RPM ) version, sounds happier . Anyone have experience, positive or negative, with the Snow Commander ? Thanks,


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I've refurbished two in the past-- powerful machines but a little on the heavy side. Check to make sure it's not the older model with the plastic carb that's prone to leaking.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

It's very well built and heavy. Replacement paddles are $100, if you can still get them. They are unique to the Commander. No other Toro use them. There are 3 paddles you have to undo and bolt back on. Great snowblower to acquire if you are looking to complete your Toro 2 stroke snowblower collection. Toro only run production of this model for a very short time. 125 pound single stage snowblower pushing $900 was difficult to justify new.

For collectors, get it. For regular use, there are cheaper and more nimble models in Toro's lineup that are more practical.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've owned 3 of them and have worked on a 4th. Defiintely on the heavy side, but customers love them.

I dispute the part about how they were available for a short run, though. Toro sold them from 2001-2008.


----------



## jkp (Dec 15, 2019)

aa335 said:


> It's very well built and heavy. Replacement paddles are $100, if you can still get them. They are unique to the Commander. No other Toro use them. There are 3 paddles you have to undo and bolt back on. Great snowblower to acquire if you are looking to complete your Toro 2 stroke snowblower collection. Toro only run production of this model for a very short time. 125 pound single stage snowblower pushing $900 was difficult to justify new.
> 
> For collectors, get it. For regular use, there are cheaper and more nimble models in Toro's lineup that are more practical.


 Thanks for your replies. I had no idea this model was that heavy . Like so many other things in my life, now the I have two Toro Snowblowers, I want to collect them. In this particular case , the seller is down to asking $350 dollar , too high for me , for what will be basically a toy. The CCR is all I have needed so far this season ( with the exception of the back yard- just today used the Powermax, in the back yard, to make paths for our dog ) . Of coarse, this is not the best time to deals on snowblowers. Thanks again for your inputs


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

db130 said:


> I've owned 3 of them and have worked on a 4th. Defiintely on the heavy side, but customers love them.
> 
> I dispute the part about how they were available for a short run, though. Toro sold them from 2001-2008.


You're right. It was in production during those years. Not sure how many they actually made, but around my area, I don't see many listed for sale.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I was always interested in this model but never saw one up close. They really weigh 125 lbs? I know my CCR 3000 weighs about 75 lbs or so. Only thing that might stop me from getting one is that parts may become a problem eventually.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

The electric start Snow Commander is at 115 lbs dry. Add 2 lbs for full tank of gas and the total weight is about 117 lbs.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Have you considered the Toro 3650 over the Snow Commander? The 3650 has the R-Tek 2 cycle engine with 6.5 hp and only weighs 73lbs. Plus the Toro 3650 has a rotating crank arm to adjust the chute. Not trying to talk you out of the Snow Commander, but the Toro 3650 is a fantastic 2 cycle machine from the same era as the Snow Commander.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Snow commander is heavy as it has front wheels and when you engage the auger the whole frame motor and auger pivot to engage the ground. So bail handle is harder to pull than a ccr3650 It’s weight will get to you since it’s propulsion is forward only from the auger. Reverse is on you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

